# LC9 for a carry gun?



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Just curious as to how many carry this gun everyday and do you trust it as much as the glock for example?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The LC9 has given no reason not trust it. I shoot it well and it has had about 200 rounds through it with no hiccups. It's only downside would be that my wife physically can't shoot it so under a scenario where I was down and she needed the gun this would suck for her (she pulls her trigger finger all the way back and is like an 1/8" from having the trigger break) this is why it's for me now. 

I do carry it and I carry often.


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like you need a Galloway trigger mod....will shorten the stroke.


----------



## ronny44 (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an lc9 with about 300 rounds through it with no problem. This is my everyday carry,


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Carry mine as often as possible.
Trust it as much as any handgun. (Don't own any Glocks, anymore.)

My LC9 & LCP are with me more often then anything else.

Lateck,


----------



## kfrog (Apr 4, 2012)

I have about 500 rounds down mine. Great little gun. no FTF or FTE at all. Trigger could be better but I am going to fix that with a Galloway trigger bare.
Ruger SR9, Galloway Precision Asheville, NC Home
Hi from NV.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I have approx. 350 thru my LC9 without a hitch. I really like it but the trigger takes a little getting used to. I believe it is a little easier to shoot than my 642 revolver. I don't do any mods on carry guns. Some of the mods we do affect reliability and I can't see taking the chance, I want it to shoot when I pull the trigger.


----------



## pistolero_loco (Sep 27, 2010)

*Not a Glock, but very good pistol*

I bought an LC9 a couple of months ago. I didn't clean it, just went out and shot it. Had a couple of light strikes. Read on-line that you need to clean it, which i did, no light strikes since. After racking and shooting one round the rear sight flew off. I tightened it down with a hex tool. No other issues. I really like this pistol a lot. I like the slide safety and mag safety. I like the loaded chamber indicator. A very safe weapon. I can front pocket carry it with a pocket holster, and also inside the waste band. I honestly don't trust it as much as a Glock 26, but the LC9 is an excellent pistol. I like it better than the Sig 238 and Kahr PM9 (previous experiments). Ruger has a winner with this one.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I think the LC9 is a great gun and I do carry it often. I also carry the Glock 26, but usually in the winter when I am wearing more clothing to make concealment easier. The LC9 is a great pocket gun and mine has always been reliable. The trigger does take some getting use to but is still effective. With the Glock 26 I can make tighter groups, shoot faster, and carry more rounds. So I prefer the Glock 26, but it is to big for me to comfortably carry in my pocket. The LC9 fits the pocket and is a very effective little shooter. Always trade offs.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

zfrme66 said:


> Just curious as to how many carry this gun everyday and do you trust it as much as the glock for example?


Sadly, my experience with the LC9 was disappointing. I purchased mine brand new from Bud's and as usual, cleaned it thoroughly upon receipt and carried it to the range. I was excited by the Press on that weapon and had purchased a IWB holster for it, extra mag and mag holder in anticipation of it immediately becoming my EDC. At the range, I incurred a host of problems before every squeezing off the first round. Fail to feed from a full magazine for starters. Then fail to extract, etc... it would run a couple rounds, then hiccup again. I tried the new mag with it and everything from WWB to Fiocchi to UMC to Hornady in every grain from 115 thru 147, and it didn't seem to matter. My LC9 had gremlins. Disappointed, I returned it to the LGS that I had had Bud's ship it to, and had them send it to Ruger. Ruger had it about 30 days, and said after thorough inspection and test firing, they could only conclude that possibly a 'lint' ball or some other object caused interference with returning to battery & 'blah-blah-blah'. I was very alarmed that after a thorough cleaning, that a 'lint' ball or some other object cause the weapon to fail to operate. I have my doubts that they were on the up and up with me, and I have had many Ruger's run flawlessly for me, but once I am tainted or concerned about a weapon's reliability for EDC, I get rid of it. That's just MY personal experience. I have seen many run flawlessly, and I have since fired several without issue, and I have it's baby brother, the LCP, in my boot as a backup to my Glock 23, which is now my EDC. I enjoy and trust Ruger products, and would not hesitiate to explore new additions to their offerings, but for me, the LC9 was a no-go.


----------

